# Major Dumping of Spam Posts - needs attention ASAP



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 11, 2015)

Moderators: check your forums for new posts. When I opened the new posts pages, I found approx. 14 pages of Spam. I can't read the language, but I suspect it is from a malicious group, the name of which I will not mention, so it won't be tracked to this site by tags.

I reported approx 2 pages of them, but more seem to appearing...PLEASE jump on this ASAP.

Thanks-

Eric


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello.   Easy buddy.  Take a breath.  Open a cold one and relax a bit.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Frustration can get the better of all of us.  We are all angry over this cr**.  The Mods. are actually doing a GREAT job..  You know that as well as I.  The site is being bombarded by these fools.  The Mods. are clearing the cr** as quickly as they can.  You have over 4000 posts.  You are NOT a newbie by ANY means.  You are a* VALUED*  member!  Ride it out buddy.  We will get through.  I feel ya brother.

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2015)

It's takin care of


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.   Easy buddy.  Take a breath.  Open a cold one and relax a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Danny! Yes, the Mods do have a tough job at times, and they handle things very well. I just wasn't sure if they were getting alerts, as it seemed the posts were in nearly every sub-forum, and there were very few of the posts that had any views at all...they popped up so many, so fast. I figured after posting this thread that they probably had their hands full clicking buttons to shut the idiots down.

Hey brother, we go back a while...not complaining about the site or mods. ..place has a HUGE membership now-days, and things can get buried fast, so keeping up is a challenge for any of us, especially the mods. I didn't really feel frustrated over this...felt more of a sense of urgency. Hate is a strong word, but I hate what they do to site like this...everyone who is active here is effected.


c farmer said:


> It's takin care of


THANK YOU, SIR!!! You da MAN!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 11, 2015)

Heck.  I knew you were on the fightin side all along!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Be safe buddy.  I hope you and those you love are well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 17, 2015)

Ah, those Jerks...I didn't see it until right now...they hit us again on the 12th...all in Roll Call...about a dozen and a half or so posts.

Eric


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2015)

There must be a software solution like the "flood control" on many boards where members can't post multiple messages within a set period of time.

I'm an admin on a car board and I nuke spammers almost every day. Back when the board software and the spambots were simpler, I was able to block a large portion of them simply by editing the signup page. The spammers ran an automated script that filled out the VBulletin signup form, so simply using the HTML "comment" tabs to hide one of the fields threw off the script and the automated signups failed.


----------

